# Didn't get the job because of SA..



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

SO I've been crying for the past few hours because I got a call from the company I wanted to work for. I thought I'd done well at my trial day but obviously I didn't. Apparently I am "too shy" and "not independant and outgoing enough'. It wasn't my dream job but I still desperately wanted it. I'm just tired of failing again and again because of something like SA. I even decided not to go to university cause I already know I won't be tough enough. I barely got through school. Please tell me I am not the only one who fails because of SA.


----------



## misanthrope2 (Feb 18, 2013)

You're definitely not the only one. My future is on hold once again because I'm terrible at interviews and can only get hired for entry level positions. Don't give up my dear. I know it doesn't feel good but all you can do is try to be more confident next time around.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Been there many times. You just have move on and try again.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Nah, you're not alone.
SA has held me back from any opportunity for anything ever. It's a horrible thing to have.

Job wise? I'm just defeated already. How the hell am I supposed to get a job while having SA and depression, let alone actually being able to maintain it? It's so ****ing unfair. I can't do anything with my life because the world is so extroverted-focused...


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

damn, sorry to hear that.
i failed at least 3 interviews for similar reasons - for security i wasn't outspoken enough, for a gym instructor i wasn't people orientated enough and for the other one i wasn't even told why i failed!

fluked the job i'm in now i guess!
but i think it's because i had a skill they were interested in and just presented myself as an efficient worker.

not my dream job but i've had an approach from a gym to work as a personal trainer so if you're good at what you do you'll definitely get a job in it, just don't give up.

only way to avoid failure is to not even try, everyone who tries fails at some point but it's just a bump in the road not a dead end, 
no success is final and no failure is fatal! 
(gotta keep on our toes!)


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks for your replies. 

I guess I'll get back to writing application letters next week. Giving up isn't an option anyway.


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

goku23 said:


> no focus on people's skills just industry skills!
> stuck 4 levels underground in a dungeon all day but at least it's pays decent and keeps the mind sharp!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Joe92 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been jobless for 3 years and always get the "too shy" response.
I would advise going to uni, they cant deny you for being shy and you will be improving your interaction skills.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SA definitely hurts all of us. Sorry to hear you didn't get the job :hug. Just keeping trying. I would also try going to school. You might not be able to handle it but at least you can say you tried.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Just keep marching forward, I'd rather try and fail 100 times than regret my life for never trying at all. You did good making it through the trial day and should be proud alone of that, its their loss if they decided not to hire you. Look to the future and another job prospect that will believe in you and hire you for what you're worth ^_^.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Not just you. I've been let go/quit from jobs a bunch of times due to my anxiety overwhelming me with the quick pace and over socialisation. That, and the fact that between financial and anxiety reasons, i dont have a car, which in my career field (animal care) its pretty vitally important to have, so it stops me from applying to alot of great jobs.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

ytf said:


> SO I've been crying for the past few hours because I got a call from the company I wanted to work for. I thought I'd done well at my trial day but obviously I didn't. Apparently I am "too shy" and "not independant and outgoing enough'. It wasn't my dream job but I still desperately wanted it. I'm just tired of failing again and again because of something like SA. I even decided not to go to university cause I already know I won't be tough enough. I barely got through school. Please tell me I am not the only one who fails because of SA.


Keep your head up  I just went through the same process. Failed my phone interview pretty bad and had them call me and say I wasn't the right fit for them. I said to myself "Well, it is their loss and they are the ones losing out". I kept applying for jobs and and I've landed the greatest job ever, allowing me to move and start a new life and career.

I just tell myself that the other job wouldn't have been a good fit for me anyways. You will be fine, just keep trying.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

School was hard on me in the past because of SA. It got so bad that I had to drop out. So no, you're not the only one who feels like a failure. Go to school only if you want to. Otherwise, you're just wasting your time and money.


----------



## TiredInside (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't go to college unless you have a good "shy" friendly career in mind. I went for something more social thinking I could "correct" my personality and in short I ****** myself when it comes to my career and now I get to suffer it for the rest of my life!


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

SA definitely holds us back. It's very difficult to work around it. My new boss is very sociable and always comes over to talk to people, chatting with each of us. Every always has something to say to her. I just have stupid "oh wow" or "really?" Kind of responses. Luckily since I see her every day, I go over what I wanted to say one day and try to tell her the next time (as I'm leaving or something) so it seems like I'm chatty. It's not great but apparently my boss is a hard a** & I've been told she's picked on people in the past who weren't sociable. So far it's just enough to keep her off my back but it is so exhausting


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I know how it is. You are treated unfairly for being the person that you are. I've just returned home from a teaching job interview where I feel that I had done very poorly. I am a very quiet person and although I have the credentials, I am not the upbeat person that people would want as a teacher. 

Just don't lose hope.


----------

